# Rain Repellent Reccomendation



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking to purchase a Rain Repellent product, some reccomendations would be greatly appreciated also some infor about durability etc. also what sort of speed do these products start to work at?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolfs glass sealant its a top product


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just put the chemical guys one on about three weeks ago , still going strong ! Also use the screenwash additive it tops up the screen aswell as washed the screen. Starts working about 20 mph


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

I very much like the carlack twins and i use the blue perl aplicators. One for the cleaner and one for the sealant and i wash them the same day i put my carlack on.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just been looking at Dodo Juice glass sealant anyone used this yet?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gtechniq is probably the best one ive used, Very good stuff.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

To be very honest there are loads out there but in two main categories

Permanent these are gtech/nanolex/wolf type products ... i have the gtech to apply very soon so cant really comment on this one until ive used it. They are quite expensive to buy though.

Temporarythese are rainx/turtlewax rain/ chem guys/ autobrite ive been through a few of these products and i can say that the turtlewax rain repellent is the best and at only £5 from halfords for a 250ml bottle its very good value.

Its all personal prefence at the end of the day and the budget you have.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks very much burger great answer perhaps ill try a cheaper one 1st see how i like that, how long would you expect one like this to last on average?


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

I use Rain-x the more you use your wipers the quicker it goes, need to apply everytime you wash the car, side glass is ok for a few months. It's good stuff in heavy rain.

How long to the permanent ones last on the windscreen?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

The temp ones last around 4-6 weeks from my experiance but in summer months upto 3 months... if youve never used a repellent before you will be very impressed.

Rain-x and the turtle wax (which is on 3 for 2) can be had very cheap at halfords and will have loads of applications in a bottle.

I cant answer how long the permanent ones last because i have no personal experiance of them ... YET. I have heard 12-18 months banded around.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive only every used two, Rain X and AB Repel, I find it best to give it one application wait 20mins, put another coat on without taking the 1st one off then after an hour removing the residue with a microfibre cloth and a spritz of water. Rain X never seems to last with just one coat, but by far AB Repel is better than RainX :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Gtechniq G1 is THE best product I've ever used. I don't say that lightly.
This stuff starts running off my windscreen at 25mph. I had my car 3 months now and never used my windscreen wipers except for when its very fine rain and I just give them a quick swipe every so often and I'm not going above 30mph. Its on hubby's car too (4x4) not steeply raked windscreen and it starts running off his windscreen at 35mph.

I can't recommend this product highly enough - its fantastic. Worth every single penny :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

The best one iv used (not that many tbh) is now defunct RAIN WIZZARD in the pink sex toy looking container, i love the product, i bought 3 bottles of it when they were bought out, had them well over 2 years and still got 2 bottles left, lasts ages


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've used a fair few (not G|T yet though) and by far the most impressive is the XtraVue which Elite sells. It's been on my car since FEB 2010 and is STILL going strong. It's reduced slightly on the front window (maybe 75% effective) but it's like Day 1 on the side windows! Mightily impressive! Someone needs to make a paint sealant that lasts as long!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got the Gtech on my windows at the moment,

Applied some time beginning of dec and its still going strong and no signs of fading yet.

Daz.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Used rain x, and i didnt get along with it, im using Aquapel now very easy and not messy to apply and buff off


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Someone needs to make a paint sealant that lasts as long!


I thought they did - Gtechniq C2 - lasts 8 or 9 months - another great product from them :thumb:


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Collinite 476:thumb:

Beads just as good on the windows as it does on the paint work


----------



## trigger26 (Jul 28, 2010)

I put some g3 on my windscreen a couple of weeks ago and I am really impressed how good this stuff is. Really easy to use.


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

The carlack twins are on my windows since late spring last year and still going strong except on the windshield beacause of the wipers and the alcohol solution.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Gtechnic is brilliant stuff. For the side windows i use duragloss rain repel. Totally underrated product and doesnt get talked about much on here.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ian2k said:


> Used rain x, and i didnt get along with it, im using Aquapel now very easy and not messy to apply and buff off


As they say, it ain't what it used to be.

I first used Rain-X in 1986, and it was pretty revolutionary for its day, but IMO the current product isn't so good. Bought some back in October when I took delivery of my new car and I have to say it's pants. It's still relatively effective on the side windows, but long since stopped being effective on the windscreen.

G1 going on there as soon as we get a break in the winter weather - but the car is back to looking like a small snowy hill in the back yard as of overnight last night.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

declanswan said:


> Gtechnic is brilliant stuff. For the side windows i use duragloss rain repel. Totally underrated product and doesnt get talked about much on here.


Why not use GTechniq on all of your glass?


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

i am using gt g3 on both my cars applied beginning of november applied 3 coat one on top of the other with 30mins in betwween to cure and buffed off this is amazing stuff still going strong on 2 everyday cars that have been though all the snow and ice this winter has thrown at them can not recommend highly enough and reasonable money too


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

e4n rs said:


> i am using gt g3 on both my cars applied beginning of november applied 3 coat one on top of the other with 30mins in betwween to cure and buffed off this is amazing stuff still going strong on 2 everyday cars that have been though all the snow and ice this winter has thrown at them can not recommend highly enough and reasonable money too


Same here, 3 coats of G3 front and back, one coat on the sides, still repelling despite the horendous winter weather, have loads left from the kit, so will re do it at the end of feb I think if it's showing signs of fading, G1 is, as G|technic say themselves, longer lasting but slightly less repellant.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

F17BAD said:


> The best one iv used (not that many tbh) is now defunct RAIN WIZZARD in the pink sex toy looking container, i love the product, i bought 3 bottles of it when they were bought out, had them well over 2 years and still got 2 bottles left, lasts ages


I remember that. Great product, really easy to apply, hazed well and easy to buff off. Shame you can't get it anymore.

I use Rain-X and find it fine, yeah you have to apply it more often but that's easy enough to do when you are washing the car. I would like to try other products but everytime I'm in the U.S I get Rain-X really cheap ($2-$3's) so I just keep buying it. Must have a good half a dozen bottles of it now.

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

another vote for rain x, been out for years, does what it says on the bottle.

Once u have washed ur car, dryed ur windscreen, follow the instructions on the bottle, ur glass is protected, i can't fault the product, price is good as well.

Oh another one that is good as well, is turtlewax, clearvue, but i prefer the rain x, better disperse cap on bottle.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I've used a fair few (not G|T yet though) and by far the most impressive is the XtraVue which Elite sells. It's been on my car since FEB 2010 and is STILL going strong. It's reduced slightly on the front window (maybe 75% effective) but it's like Day 1 on the side windows! Mightily impressive! Someone needs to make a paint sealant that lasts as long!


It's also BY FAR the simplest product to use, taking minutes, not hours to apply! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Del-GTi said:


> I remember that. Great product, really easy to apply, hazed well and easy to buff off. Shame you can't get it anymore.
> 
> :thumb:


Massive shame, rumour i was told was Rain x bought out the company and closed it down to close the market up.. not sure on the truth to this tho

was and it a great product with a interesting container lol

here is one of mine iv got still


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i also use rain x and had no probs with it on the windscreen still going strong but i have also bought the rain x glass cleaner witch keeps it all toped up.


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I use RainX as well. I have to disagree with the earlier poster who said you need to reapply it every time you wash the car - what do you wash your car with?!

I last applied RainX months ago, I wash the car with Megs Hyper Wash and then go over the glass with Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate. The water still beads up on the screen and runs off when driving. Admittedly not as much as it did when the RainX was fresh, but it's still not bad, and that's after all this adverse weather.

Applying it is a bit of an acquired art - you need to find the method that works best for you. I put one coat on, let it dry then add another coat without removing the first one. Then let it dry again and buff off with a spritz of a QD. If you buff it off dry it will smear a bit.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

F17BAD said:


> Massive shame, rumour i was told was Rain x bought out the company and closed it down to close the market up.. not sure on the truth to this tho
> 
> was and it a great product with a interesting container lol
> 
> here is one of mine iv got still


That was it. Damn! Great product. I've hunted everywhere for a bottle of it.


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ian2k said:


> Used rain x, and i didnt get along with it, im using Aquapel now very easy and not messy to apply and buff off


+1 I've been using Aquapel for the last four years, and swear by it.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Del-GTi said:


> That was it. Damn! Great product. I've hunted everywhere for a bottle of it.


im constantly looking for more bottle, seems they are all gone now apart from my bottle and half i got left, i got my last ones off a guy on Ebay who bought a job lot, he was auctioning them and they were going for silly ££££. iv even got a sticker of the bottle which came with a Max power mag back in the 1990's 

if you google bluecol, the company that made it, they were bought out by the same company that owns Car plan, and this was in the year 2000 - when rain wizzardf was taken off the market.. so its them guys who are to blame


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

For thos saying Rain X is good just go and try G|Techniq G1, no comparison in my eyes as G1 is a LOT better 

For the OP just get some G1, apply it then forget about it and enjoy clear windows :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The old pink dildo sealant was great, I just felt odd rubbing a phallic shaped object over my windows ..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite REPEL, great stuff.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been using g1/g3 for a little bit now. Both excellent products, and although I was told g3 really isn't very durable, I still haven't been able to tell them apart. Both sheet water in exactly the same manner on my windscreen and both are just perfect. I tend to apply g1 to other peoples cars for the durability mind. Cracking products!

I've been testing the chemical guys stuff on another car and so far that's not needed topping up for about 6 weeks or so


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've always used Rain-X for many years but as Scragend said above you need to experiment with application & work out what works best for you, it is a very good product though.

I've since moved to the G-Techniq stable & I wouldn't use anything other than G3 now..fabulous product - great performance from low speeds>, durability is way better than Rain-X & if your using it on your own car(s) applying subsequent layers makes it even better.
G1 on the otherhand I've not gone on with application wise after much experimenting so wouldn't purchase another bottle.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

DW58 said:


> Why not use GTechniq on all of your glass?


Just use g1 for the screen and then rain repel for sides, dont know why, rain reapel is easier to top up after youve washed the car as its a cleaner too :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Each to their own I guess. I don't know anything about Rain Repel but I'm going to use GTechniq all round, G1 on the screen and G3 elsewhere.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Another vote for G1, fantastic stuff. Bit fiddly to take off residue if you work too large an area, but results are well worth it


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like I need to get some G1 seems most people are raving about this stuff


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

F17BAD said:


> Massive shame, rumour i was told was Rain x bought out the company and closed it down to close the market up.. not sure on the truth to this tho
> 
> was and it a great product with a interesting container lol
> 
> here is one of mine iv got still


That loks like something naughty to me:lol:

Kev


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

yep they do dont they hahaha


----------



## mistry (Jan 10, 2011)

i9've always used RainX and been pretty happy with it, think I'll give the G1/G3 a blast next


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

mistry said:


> i9've always used RainX and been pretty happy with it, think I'll give the G1/G3 a blast next


Don't forget to ask for your discount


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I applied gtech a few months ago and it is still going strong. works a treat!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

another vote for gtechniq G1....


----------

